# Woodland tractor



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have begun looking for something bigger than my lawn tractor to use to skid trees, mow, plant wildlife food plots, etc. Requirements are small size, maneuverable, 3 point PTO. Found this guy available in the states now:
















21 HP Lombardini diesel, 4wd, 47" turning radius. Looks like a miniature skidder to me. Just don't know about not being able to put a loader on the front. A skidsteer like Daren and TT use wouldn't get the planting done, I don't think. What is everyones opinion?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Why not just get something out of the 4000 series deere tractors. You can put a loader on them. Im sure you can steer fairly tight, but being hydro staticly driven, I dont think they have steering brakes.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know how many acres of tree-planting you are working with, but tractors, even articulated ones like the Deere shown, cannot compete with the versatility of a skid steer and the attachments/implements available. 

This is an ongoing debate and there are so many variables that it's impossible to reach a conclusion unless the buyer is honestly wanting the best machine for the job. I own tractors and one skidsteer. I can tell you from experience all three machines have their place. To say a tractor in general, or a skid steer in general is "better" is not understanding the demands that will be asked of the machine. 

From what little I understand of your requirements I would have to say hands down it would be a medium to large HP skidsteer (40HP - 65HP), unless you are doing a lot of residential landscaping finish work. Skidsteers are not too easy on nice lawns, but they can prep one for the finish work 10 times faster than any tractor, articulated or not. And in a log yard for a small operation skidsteers absolutely rule. All things being equal, I will pit my 42HP skidsteer and LT40, against *any *HP tractor and a LT70 any day and twice on Sunday. I would smoke the LT70 and huge (or medium/articulated) tractor in board feet. No contest. 

But, if you are inclined toward tractors, nothing I say will convince you otherwise, even if I tell you tractors are signficiantly more dangerous, especially in a logging/mill yard environmet. But they are definately more dangerous. 

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TT, now you got me thinking. One of these gets part of my planting work done:








Now, I just need to find a way to work with seed for the foodplots. I could always use my lawn tractor to spread seed at my place, but this show needs to go on the road and the little guy is a little worse for wear after filling up with water. I agree the skidsteer is safer and the attachments available make it a good choice, except for planting seed I guess.


----------

